# S&W 642



## Guest (Jun 19, 2006)

I recently saw a model 642 at a local gun store. I've always heard good things about the snubbies and figured I would give it a try.

While doing some research, I read a few articles that said the recoil was too much to handle. Can anyone comment on this?

I also can only find pocket holsters and ankle holsters online. Do they make small belt holsters for this gun as well?


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I have the 638 and by no means is the recoil "too much to handle". If you are using +P ammo as this is a +P capable gun, it's stiff and second shots take a second or so to get back on target but it's a personal defense gun...no high accuracy here.just point and shoot. the "sights" are almost non existant any way. The gun is built for close in instinctive shooting.


----------



## Vader (May 12, 2006)

SOT_II said:


> I have the 638 and by no means is the recoil "too much to handle". If you are using +P ammo as this is a +P capable gun, it's stiff and second shots take a second or so to get back on target but it's a personal defense gun...no high accuracy here.just point and shoot. the "sights" are almost non existant any way. The gun is built for close in instinctive shooting.


I found it tough to get back up on the sights as well SOT. Because the grip is so small and curved...it wants to rotate upwards after each discharge. I didn't much care for it.


----------

